# Identify These Darts



## BearTerritory (Apr 11, 2012)

*First one:*













*Second one:*











These two are going into separate tanks. Just want an ID for confirmation. Your help is much appreciated.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

first one can be either oyapok, or a sip
second is a Brazilian Yellow head


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

What did the breeder sell them to you as?


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Julio said:


> first one can be either oyapok, or a sip
> second is a Brazilian Yellow head


I second that.


----------



## BearTerritory (Apr 11, 2012)

Well, long story short... these were picked up by a friend that decided they would be a cool surprise gift for me because I had been looking for some Azureus and the person told him they were indeed Azureus. He was told they would be fine living together, as they had a bunch of different kinds living together in their tank, apparently. They got them from a reptile store in the Panhandle over Memorial Day weekend (If anyone has any clue of any store that sells them in this manner). Luckily, I have some small 5.5 gallon tanks that I could use until I get out and buy these guys something for themselves. Just unexpected because I have been so busy lately.

Either way, I appreciate your responses. Thanks guys!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

BearTerritory said:


> Well, long story short... these were picked up by a friend that decided they would be a cool surprise gift for me because I had been looking for some Azureus and the person told him they were indeed Azureus. He was told they would be fine living together, as they had a bunch of different kinds living together in their tank, apparently. They got them from a reptile store in the Panhandle over Memorial Day weekend (If anyone has any clue of any store that sells them in this manner). Luckily, I have some small 5.5 gallon tanks that I could use until I get out and buy these guys something for themselves. Just unexpected because I have been so busy lately.
> 
> Either way, I appreciate your responses. Thanks guys!


Wow. seriously? I knew pet stores were bad, but not _that_ bad. Oh well. another reason not to buy animals from them.  

EDIT: But yeah, I believe the first is a sip morph and the second is a BYH.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

I agree with Julio, I also think they could use a pile of springtails.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Just for my own learning...

Are you guys sure that is a Yellow Head and maybe not just a very orange-looking Cobalt? From what I understand and the Yellow Heads I have, they do not get bracelets around their wrists. It looks like the picture above has the beginnings of them.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

WendySHall said:


> Just for my own learning...
> 
> Are you guys sure that is a Yellow Head and maybe not just a very orange-looking Cobalt? From what I understand and the Yellow Heads I have, they do not get bracelets around their wrists. It looks like the picture above has the beginnings of them.


that would be the first time i have ever seen a cobalt morph out with such blue legs and that large amount of yellow on its back.


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

I actually was just curious about what I'd heard about the bracelets. But...I've just looked even closer at mine and noticed that one of my newer males does have some yellow at the back of his wrist.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

What do bracelets have to do with the morph of the frog?


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

As I said before...I had read in the past that Yellow Heads do not develop the bracelets. Evidently, that's not true.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm fairly confident saying they are D. Tinctorius.

Beyond that, the previous guesses are definitely reasonable, but you will never know for sure...especially considering these were purchased from a shop that identified them as azureus and keeps them housed together.


----------



## BearTerritory (Apr 11, 2012)

Boondoggle said:


> I'm fairly confident saying they are D. Tinctorius.
> 
> Beyond that, the previous guesses are definitely reasonable, but you will never know for sure...especially considering these were purchased from a shop that identified them as azureus and keeps them housed together.



Yeah, LOL. I wonder WTF those people think when they acquire pets. Do they not realize what they are getting? It's pretty sad.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks like a sip, and BYH. . .


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

First one looks like an oyapok -they will whiten up as they grow/the second one looks like a brazilian yellow head for sure ! not azureus but nice frogs!


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> As I said before...I had read in the past that Yellow Heads do not develop the bracelets. Evidently, that's not true.


Hi,

I have a small group of BYHs (F2 then...) from a German breeder who has a few pairs of F1 animals and some of these have bracelets and I bought them because the adults were absolutely HUGE with vibrant coloration, much brighter than what I have seen in nominate or Suriname Cobalts.


----------



## Tjoen (Apr 17, 2010)

Here's the pic of the BYH with bracelets, he's an F2 and about 11 months oow... Managed to ambush him at the corner of his tank just at a FF cup


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

again! what do the bracelets have to do with the morphs? many tinct morphs have bracelets!


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

(sigh) I'm starting to feel sorry I ever asked.

As I said, this was for my own learning. I'm trying to find out how to distinguish between BYHs and Cobalts. To me, they appear very similar. I had read about the bracelets, which evidently isn't true. I had thought that size was a factor, but by Tjoen's post that also wouldn't be true. I thought a long time ago that the amount of "orangeness" was a factor, but that can be increased with supplements. So...are there any visual differences between the two???


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

here you go:

Dendrobates tinctorius morphguide


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

WendySHall said:


> As I said before...I had read in the past that Yellow Heads do not develop the bracelets. Evidently, that's not true.


Wendy, I recall hearing (reading) this too. As a result, I, too, thought there was some significance regarding bracelets. I guess not!


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

WendySHall said:


> (sigh) I'm starting to feel sorry I ever asked.
> As I said, this was for my own learning. I'm trying to find out how to distinguish between BYHs and Cobalts.


I think Julio was trying to steer you that "bracelets" are not an indicator among these species of tinctorius. Having said that, bracelets are an indicator between Citronella and Nikita, with the Nikita having them.
Your BYH does have an interesting pattern on its forelegs however...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Yes Scott, however I have had cobalts, BYH, citronellas and Nikita with bracelets and without


----------

